# Farming South Africa- 1 of Most Dangerous Occupations



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

The Slaughter of White Farmers is not readily reported, if at all.
A recent documentary was done, thank goodness, though a BBC reporter was detained for reporting ON it.

Sadly, many Farmers and Whites cannot expatriate as they cannot claim refugee status. That needs to change.
The lefts argument is Hollow and void. This land was Barren, uninhabited and and dangerous on arrival of 1st Europeans there.
There were no cities or town. It was built into a 1st world, nuclear superpower. 
Now, under black rule (ANC-Communist) it cant feed itself for the 1st time in 300 years and has to import food. The social system has failed- grid issues, treatment plants ie a Mess.
Similar to Rhodesia. Farms are being 'collectivized' stolen by the blacks, from the white farmers-this is best case scenario for many, rather than be killed. And the farms and everything else becomes unproductive. Diversity hasnt worked, will NOT work. Blacks only seek to STEAL it all and let it rot. Apartheid, meant living apart, and that, even though seemingly natural, is not allowed.
Short video w the documantary.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been reading about that for a couple of years. They murder the farmers, but then they grow nothing on the land. If we feed them it just frees up their time to kill more people including each other. It's as if the whole country is nuts. They should never have let Mandela out of prison. The left in this nation pressured them into that. We ----- We destroyed that nation.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> I have been reading about that for a couple of years. They murder the farmers, but then they grow nothing on the land. If we feed them it just frees up their time to kill more people including each other. It's as if the whole country is nuts. They should never have let Mandela out of prison. The left in this nation pressured them into that. We ----- We destroyed that nation.


Mr Plainsman,
Im actually very impressed at your post. Thank you.
Not many are educated on this topic and its nice to see on here, that there are some that are.
If I was in your vicinity, Id buy you a beer and drink to you.
Those reading, please write or tell your Congressman of this disaster and do what you can to offer aid and help.
The squalor that many whites are now forced to live in, after losing their homes and land is Horrid, as is the violence.
Their struggle is OUR struggle, in 50 yrs, this could well be America, and was Hillarys and TPTBs plan for us.









Former Rhodesia, Now 3rd world Zimbabwe













































White farmers lucky to escape.

STATS:

















A story 6 days old


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Still horrible stuff resulting from the colonializing of Africa and all other third world countries. Back then,you could sail a ship to some new piece of land, plant a flag and say I claim this for Portugal, France, England, Spain, etc. Then the conquering country would exploit the natives for sugar, cotton whatever, and things would go along sort of peacefully for a couple hundred years because the guys from the mother countries would have all the guns and power, until eventually the natives would rise up, grab their AK's (now US made AR's) and kill the bosses/supposed owners, take back their land. But not have a clue how to operate things properly and things go to hell! (Someone mentioned Rhodesia -Cecil Rhodes was the biggest iron fisted ruler of all time, exploiting and killing millions, stealing, etc. Luckily he died fairly young. His only good thing he ever did,was Rhodes Scholarchips)
Whose fault is it? IMHO, it's kind of everybody's fault. No fault of,the long time immigrants whose forefathers took the land a few hundred years ago, and no fault of the original native descendants who were exploited for a few hundred years and are living in squalor. Yep, things might have turned out better, but little use pointing fingers and assessing blame now. Rest assur d, it'll take a few hundred years to set things sort of right again. What'll happen eventually is anyone's guess. These countries are all lawless now. 
The history of Africa is downright fascinating! Long and convoluted. Many excellent references about all the stuff that went on, and ongoing stuff. Most countries in terrible,shape right now, Leaders uneducated mainly pretty well dictatorships, corrupt, etc.
Everybody's fault, but what's going on was pretty predictable, once "modern" countries got into the act and started supplying ****** off downtrodden uneducated natives with arms. No surprises......


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

New 7 minute Documentary. Inside South Africas Displacement Camps....

South Africa.
Crisis. Oppression. Genocide?

With my professional production crew, I've spent two weeks on the ground in South Africa meeting farm attack victims, civil war preppers and politicians to find out just what the hell is going on. As well as a 10 part series of reports, we're currently creating the world's first comprehensive documentary covering the country's racial and political crisis.

Never before has anyone taken such an in-depth look at the racial oppression, the political corruption and the long and complex history of one of the world's one-time greatest nations in one full length documentary. We have the footage. We've done the interviews.

I'll be delivering my reports, covering farm murders, government corruption, racial attacks and the drought, here. But behind the scenes we'll be working to edit the documentary. It's an intensive process, and there is still more to do - and more money to spend to get the documentary out. If you'd like to support this project, please share the reports, share this website or consider making a contribution.
website:
https://laurensouthern.net/farmlands/

DOCUMENTARY VIDEO here:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odFnOOf ... tion=share
From the intricacies of the methods used in farm killings to the enduring consequences, this series tells important stories from South Africa. Stories of murder, brutality and corruption - but also stories of bravery and triumph.

This series will explore those stories, focusing on the people telling them. Farmlands the documentary will pull all of these stories together and explain how they fit into the wider context of South Africa's racial crisis.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Still horrible stuff resulting from the colonializing of Africa and all other third world countries. Back then,you could sail a ship to some new piece of land, plant a flag and say I claim this for Portugal, France, England, Spain, etc. Then the conquering country would exploit the natives for sugar, cotton whatever, and things would go along sort of peacefully for a couple hundred years because the guys from the mother countries would have all the guns and power, until eventually the natives would rise up, grab their AK's (now US made AR's) and kill the bosses/supposed owners, take back their land. But not have a clue how to operate things properly and things go to hell! (Someone mentioned Rhodesia -Cecil Rhodes was the biggest iron fisted ruler of all time, exploiting and killing millions, stealing, etc. Luckily he died fairly young. His only good thing he ever did,was Rhodes Scholarchips)
> Whose fault is it? IMHO, it's kind of everybody's fault. No fault of,the long time immigrants whose forefathers took the land a few hundred years ago, and no fault of the original native descendants who were exploited for a few hundred years and are living in squalor. Yep, things might have turned out better, but little use pointing fingers and assessing blame now. Rest assur d, it'll take a few hundred years to set things sort of right again. What'll happen eventually is anyone's guess. These countries are all lawless now.
> The history of Africa is downright fascinating! Long and convoluted. Many excellent references about all the stuff that went on, and ongoing stuff. Most countries in terrible,shape right now, Leaders uneducated mainly pretty well dictatorships, corrupt, etc.
> Everybody's fault, but what's going on was pretty predictable, once "modern" countries got into the act and started supplying ticked off downtrodden uneducated natives with arms. No surprises......


South Africa was NOT exploited or stolen.
NO group lived there, it was remote, dangerous and uninhabited on arrival of the Dutch. No towns or cities existed.
After the Dutch colonized it, the Sub Saharan ZULUs and others migrated South for work and to leech off of what the Dutch had created. NOW, they want ALL of it and are working with the Communist ANC and 'Globalists' in charge to steal it, BY FORCE.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think yesterday they voted to take all land from the farmers. https://www.google.com/amp/www.independ ... html%3famp

Edit: You will also find information on Drudge. The official statement:


> We are not calling for the slaughter of white people - at least for now': South African parliament votes to SEIZE white-owned land as experts warn of violent repercussions


 What stood out to me was the phrase "at least for now".

Kincade your right this area was a vast mostly uninhabited area. It's hard to find that information. I think mostly because of people rewriting history to fit a narrative to support an agenda. The narrative is white people are priveledged and evil. How white people are portrayed in our universities is a perfect example of racism.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Believe whatever version of history you prefer, I don't care. Bad situation over there now in most countries.

Nice picture of a Rhodesian Ridgeback in the first picture, by The Way! Originally bred for hunting lions in packs, but normally very gentle. I don't doubt they'd be great guard dogs, though. 
Picture what USA would be like if the Native American population outnumbered out white population by say 100 to 1, or even 1000 to one (restricted birth control means over there, a medical historical goof up) and rightly or wrongly (don't want to start a fight here) their perception real or otherwise that they had been exploited and downtrodden for centuries. Rather than one country like now, in USA there was 8 or 10 more or less white hating dictatships, then supplied those natives with lots of arms and anti white propaganda from Russia?? Picture the USA like this, had things been different. I admit I'd sure be worried. There's a huge long list of countries where the whites were finally booted out by the natives after centuries of good or bad occupation, whichever you want to believe. India, Vietnam, Myamar, most African countries, lots of little countries, east and West Indies, etc. 
Sure, someone said Aparheid worked, SURE, until the Native brewing cauldron finally boiled over and they got arms, etc. No surprise what happened, and many many predicted it for the las5 100 years. 
Again, NOT blaming anyone, just saying that's how history for the last 700+ years finally played out. At the time it was reasonable Normal world behavior. But believe whatever you want to believe, but don't base it on the number of skin melanocytes in the participants or what those overpopulated uneducated masses are doing right now. I suspect if most of is here were black and born and raised and forbidden to have much education, unemployed, etc. wed likely be out there with an AK after those Dratted whites, too. There but an an accident of birth are most, if not all of us! Glad I picked the right parents on the right side of the oceans! LOL
I don't BLAME anyone at all......it's just the way history evolved and now we humans have to either live with it or make some kind of peace about it, assuming it's not too late.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think it is to late. We are seeing white genocide in South Africa right now and it will get worse. If it was black genocide the UN would already be there. Killing on either side because of skin color is wrong, but we have been conditioned to think white people somehow deserve it. Our world is growing more violent. So much so that a person does think about strategies for self defense. A reasonable person never gives up on kindness as their first choice against violence ------ but not only choice if kindness fails. We all hope to never see that happen.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Good post, PlInsman! Excellent! Yes, I've also noticed that genocide against any colored people tends to get more UN press and attention than on their white counterparts. Not always, but I agree. Definite tendency. Maybe partly because countries where blacks and darker people are getting killed and butchered tend to be poorer than countries where whites are being slaughtered, and the. It Jerry tends to last longer and never seems to quit, like more industrialized countries. 
Not only the UN! All the feel good money raising relief organizations, seem to feature black women and children being butchered and starved more than whites, though I suspect there is much more blacks than whites genocide going on, though Imhave no facts and figures. I sometimes wonder, though if this is a better money raising strategy? I don't know but wonder sometimes...... Not to demean those well meaning organization, a lot we donate to, with most doing at least some. good though many ripped off by dictators, graft corruption, theft and middlemen.

Your second good point - yep, forgive and forget and turn the other cheek...WHERE APPROPRIATE, and to a DEGREE! My wife who is the kindest hearted Christian on the world and I sometimes disagree on this. Turn the other cheek on Tojo after Pearl Harbor? Killers, military aggressors, And on an on....doesn't mean we have to overreact to get even, or both eyes and two balls for an eye, or a whole set of teeth for one chipped tooth, but sometimes YES there is justifiable violence, and notwithstanding our "Golden Rule" discussion, sometimes others will knowingly and willingly cross the line and RIGHT must prevail using adequate no more than necessary VIOLENCE! This arguably extends to a credible verifiable THREAT of violence, though this can often be a judgment call.....that's my philosophy, anyway!
But great post Bruce! Heck you didn't even mention those Dratted LIBERALS! We've got to meet for Java when I get back. Better still, meet packing heat and take out the cares of the world on some prairie dogs....you know...those poor innocent cuddly brown eyed tender little creatures! We'll have to keep it quiet or we'll have lots of volunteers wanting to tag along! OK as long as they are packing and have PLENTY of ammo! LOL


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

South Africa is and was different in that it wasnt guns that made a policy change.
It was the Globalists, that created a hostile economic environment via Boycotts and sanctions to force White South Africa to give power to the black populace-Communist ANC.

Living apart ie apartheid- (Totally natural for any and every group of people of course) was deemed cruel and outdated by them and they had to be punished for it.
The Whites in South Africa did so willingly. They Gave it all away, peacefully. A lesson must be learned form this. NEVER, EVER give them anything. No concessions, ever.
Fight with the last bullet you have. No white guilt. No white privilege. No quarter.

Hugger: The Blacks MIGRATED TO South Africa once it was established. There was NO Presence there prior to that!!!

We are now literally looking at a race war. I will be supporting my white South African brothers and sisters in any way that I can and suggest all others here do likewise. Get whatever funds you can from your church or friends and help out. This is outlandish

Plainsman spoke of story on Drudge- here it is
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... z58VXEVgp7


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Mr Plainsman.

Youre well informed on this, and I appreciate your responses.

Thank you


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

By Globalists, I assume you mean the international community. Yes, they did do boycotts of lots of things, even sports teams, BUT arguably because they thought at the time they were needed. I can't say one way or another if there might have been another better way, though the history of Africa and African development is fascinating and complicated. Saying that Apartheid was working well, ad nauseum, IMHO shows either ignorance (meaning but knowing or misunterstanding) If working well means don't complain, live uneducated in ghettos watching a tiny proportion of whites take all the good stuff, etc. Well.......De Nile river is in Africa, after all! Heck for centuries blacks weren't allowed any education and only a couple hundred years or more recently in some places, were executed if they were discovered trying to learn to read and write! Would be Black teachers were summarily executed! And sure, way back African tribes enslaved other tribes, often sold them to European and American Slavers too, but look at white history on Europe or the middle East, Far East and a lot of lawless horrible stuff went down worldwide. So we can't just take one example out of context to show how bad the blacks, whites, Arabs, Chinese, Koreans, Europeans, etc. WERE! I guess is what's going on NOW that concerns me. Not pointing blame, just trying to understand it and hoping humankind doesn't screw up so badly in the future, if there is a future! And hoping someone can straighten things out world wide pretty soon or none of us will have to worry about down to the last bullet, cold,dead hands, stuff. Makes great platitudes, though only IMO a little sense. Once again, PREVENTION is way better, cheaper, more humane, more effectivethan all the cures going! If people would just learn this......


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Habitat Hugger said:


> By Globalists, I assume you mean the international community. Yes, they did do boycotts of lots of things, even sports teams, BUT arguably because they thought at the time they were needed. I can't say one way or another if there might have been another better way, though the history of Africa and African development is fascinating and complicated. Saying that Apartheid was working well, ad nauseum, IMHO shows either ignorance (meaning but knowing or misunterstanding) If working well means don't complain, live uneducated in ghettos watching a tiny proportion of whites take all the good stuff, etc. Well.......De Nile river is in Africa, after all! Heck for centuries blacks weren't allowed any education and only a couple hundred years or more recently in some places, were executed if they were discovered trying to learn to read and write! Would be Black teachers were summarily executed! And sure, way back African tribes enslaved other tribes, often sold them to European and American Slavers too, but look at white history on Europe or the middle East, Far East and a lot of lawless horrible stuff went down worldwide. So we can't just take one example out of context to show how bad the blacks, whites, Arabs, Chinese, Koreans, Europeans, etc. WERE! I guess is what's going on NOW that concerns me. Not pointing blame, just trying to understand it and hoping humankind doesn't screw up so badly in the future, if there is a future! And hoping someone can straighten things out world wide pretty soon or none of us will have to worry about down to the last bullet, cold,dead hands, stuff. Makes great platitudes, though only IMO a little sense. Once again, PREVENTION is way better, cheaper, more humane, more effectivethan all the cures going! If people would just learn this......


Showing youre misinformed now.
During Apartheid, blacks had a far better life than they do now. And certainly much better after whites first arrived.
In Sub Saharan Africa, there was no wheel, plow, ship, 2 story building or even word for love, on the arrival of the Dutch.
South Africa under White rule, was a 1st world Nuclear Power. Now, under black rule, it has to import food for the 1st time in 300 years and is3rd world. 2 decades is all it took.

Not allowed education? Who in the hell do you think educated them and built the schools that educated them?
Of course they were allowed education...certainly after whites arrived.









White History...go ahead. What horrible things went on? They built Western Civilization for heaven sake. Hospitals, Universities, International Law etc
Everywhere whites went and settled, they brought Progress with them: Paved Roads, Sewage treatment, high rises, Water treatment, Rule of Law. 
Ill gladly take all of these back from the natives...
YOU suffer from White guilt. It is a CON.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's called biting the hand that feeds you......


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Youre right. Thats exactly what its called, now its Turning On your Master so to speak...

We give South Africa $350,000,000 per year. Please contact your Congressman and Say NO MORE Enough. Whites there are facing Genocide.

Tucker Carlson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsK4JCf ... tion=share


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

They have the means and infrastructure to support themselves. They just don't know how and don't care to learn. Cut them off. force them to use what they have. There is no excuse or long term benefit to supporting them. They will continue to live off others as long as they can.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Supporting them does two things that I can think of just off hand. It makes us poorer and gives them more free time to murder each other.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Racist South African Political Leader Julius Malema: "Go After the White Man&#8230; We Are Cutting the Throat of Whiteness"


This is from the headlines on Drudge today. The original site also clarified the confiscation of land from white farmers. They will receive no compensation. Whites are being murdered daily. Will the liberals allow them to immigrate as they attempt to escape the white genocide? Why do we not hear this news on our television networks?


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Plainsman said:


> > Racist South African Political Leader Julius Malema: "Go After the White Man&#8230; We Are Cutting the Throat of Whiteness"
> 
> 
> This is from the headlines on Drudge today. The original site also clarified the confiscation of land from white farmers. They will receive no compensation. Whites are being murdered daily. Will the liberals allow them to immigrate as they attempt to escape the white genocide? Why do we not hear this news on our television networks?


I saw it too. Here is the link on the story. Hopefully Trump will cut off all aid, and support US troops as peacekeepers if necessary to protect the white farmers there.

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/03 ... whiteness/


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

*
Damned Lies and Statistics About Black-on-White Farm Murders in South Africa*

Ilana Mercer, American Renaissance, May 1, 2017

The minority that dare not speak its name is on the wane.

*Farming in South Africa is the most dangerous occupation in the world. *
Farmers there suffer more murders per-capita than any other community on earth outside a war zone. Since the dawn of democracy in the country, farming South Africa has been slaughtered by black South Africans in ways that would do Shaka Zulu proud.

*The Transvaal Agricultural Union's numbers (purported to be the most reliable) are bolstered by Genocide Watch. (I wrote about this here.) By this assessment, South African farmers were being exterminated at the annual rate of 313 per 100,000 inhabitants, 3,000 since the election of the sainted Nelson Mandela (1994), two a week, seven in March of 2010, "four times as high as is for the rest of the [South African] population," in the words of Genocide Watch's Dr. Gregory H. Stanton.*

The number of farmers martyred on land many their families had farmed since the 1600s has since been revised downward by the African National Congress (ANC) government, its police and lickspittle social scientists. This is good if true; bad if doctored for the purpose of diminishing the facts.

The Democratic Alliance used to dispute any crime statistics issued by the South African Police Service (SAPS). The tiny, tokenistic, opposition to the "all-powerful black majority party" puts the ostensible drop in crime down to the fact that 51 percent of victims no longer bother to report crime, given that corruption is rife, arrests rare, and prosecutions and convictions still rarer. Findings suggest that the SAPS's optimistic, homicide statistics are not to be believed. According to the Economist (citations in Into the Cannibal's Pot), the Center for the Study of Violence and Reconciliation has confirmed the existence of a "pervasive pattern of (police) manipulation of statistic."

Every year, millions in taxpayers' money are forked out to private security firms to protect &#8230; the new South Africa's police stations. "South Africa's protectors can't protect themselves," they can't protect the country, and they probably can't count. The orgy of crime in South Africa reflects the capabilities of this reconstructed police force.

Back when it tracked South Africa's murder rate, Interpol came up with roughly double the numbers released by the SA police. While slightly more optimistic, the South African Medical Research Council (MRC) tended to corroborate the trend uncovered by Interpol.

Another denier is the South African Institute of Race Relations (SAIRR). In 2004, the Economist had already counted 1,500 rural whites dead "in land-related violence." By 2010, the SAIRR was finally willing to concede that "not all murders in the country are a function of simple criminal banditry." Last I checked (2011), they still put the figure "conservatively" at only 1,000, even as most news outlets were reporting around 3,000 farmers murdered. The 3,000 figure was said to consist of "some 1,000 white farmers, along with 2,000 of their family members."

Perhaps the SAIRR had forgotten to factor in the families.

They're only filling their crime quota, contend some South African advocates for criminals (who get their ideas from America). The claim is that blacks are merely committing crimes in proportion to their numbers in the population. In 2004, at 76.6 percent of the population, blacks committed 76.4 percent of "intimate femicides" (defined as "the killing of a female person by an intimate partner"). And they committed 68.3 percent of "non-intimate femicides": "the killing of a woman by someone other than an intimate partner." (That snippet came courtesy of a not-yet-binned Medical Research Council report.)

Although they're dying like flies, the words of Steve Hofmeyr-famed Afrikaner activist and musician-tardy whites are proving woefully inadequate to the task of filling their pro-rata crime quotas: At less than nine percent of the population, the corresponding numbers for white South Africans are 3.9 and 2.6 percent respectively.

*Whites underperform again with respect to incarceration rates. According to the South African Department of Correctional Services, 113,773 criminals had been sentenced as of June 2008, of whom only 2,190 were white. Whites make up only 1.9 percent of the number of sentenced criminals. Weighing in with 90,013 sentenced individuals-approximately 79.1 percent of the total number of criminals sentenced-blacks more than fill their per-population crime allotment.*

The minority that dare not speak its name is on the wane. 
Of the approximately 48 million South Africans, whites number only 4.3 million; blacks more than 38 million. 
By the estimate of the SAIRR, the white population had shrunk from 5,215,000 in 1995 to 4,374,000 in 2005. Almost a fifth. "Since 1996," reports the New York Times, "the black population has risen to a projected 38.5 million from 31.8 million." (Submerged in this sentence is the fact that the same population has been increasing since Europeans settled South Africa.)

While the number of whites is shrinking as a percentage of the total population, their proportion among the scalded, shot, sliced and garroted is growing.

Constituting less than nine percent of the population, whites nevertheless made up 10 percent of the 33,513 "non-natural deaths," recorded in 2007 by the National Injury Mortality Surveillance System, a project of the MRC and my alma mater, the University of South Africa. 
At around 80 percent of the population, black "Africans constituted 76 percent of all cases." The SAIRR would have evinced a modicum of intellectual integrity had it argued that wealth was a confounding variable in crime: Because Indian and white South Africans tend to be wealthier than blacks, the theory would run, they're likelier than blacks to be targeted.

While Indian South Africans, unlike whites, are not being murdered in ways that beggar belief; there are still "marked differences in feelings of safety between the race groups. Indians followed by white South Africans were least likely to feel safe." A study conducted by the market research company Markinor for the Institute for Security Studies reveals, "Only 32 percent of all blacks questioned knew someone who was a victim of crime," compared to 66 percent of Indian adults and 56 percent of white adults.

Conversely, 32 percent of black South Africans were likely to know someone who made a living from crime, while less than 17 percent of Indians and just seven percent of whites said the same. As of June 2008, the South African Department of Correctional Services reported that 90,013 blacks had been sentenced. Conviction rates stand at a dismal eight percent! The black criminal class is thus 1.13 million strong, at least one million of whom are still at large.

Let not the swirl of statistics conceal the flesh-and-blood casualties of this black-on-white offensive. South Africa's farmers, undeniably, are the focus of ethnocide. Contrary to the Syrians and Somalis streaming into the United States, they would make fabulous refugees, President Trump. South Africa's commercial farmers operate in the "most violent environment in the world outside of a war zone," and they're the best in the world.

Saint Mandela was mum about farm murders. If his party, the African National Congress and its oleaginous officials and enablers, won't protect the men and women who feed their country, let them all eat cake.


----------

